# Burton Mayhem Snowboard 2009 - yes or no??



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't know nuthin' about that board but... For a 7-8 year old snowboard, I hope "a reasonable price" is under $100! Otherwise,.. Unless it's the board you've always dreamt of owning? It's not such a bargain! :dunno:


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

Not even if its in great condition? the dude used it for a week once then just kinda left it?
In addition there is also Burton bindings with the board - he wants around 150-160? 

Is there a big difference in quality between the older and the newer boards?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Not even if its in great condition? the dude used it for a week once then just kinda left it?
> In addition there is also Burton bindings with the board - he wants around 150-160?
> 
> Is there a big difference in quality between the older and the newer boards?


That's what he says. Maybe he only used it for a week and it just sat in his closet and maybe he rode it every year. You also need to think how its been stored for all these years. There's a big difference between storing the board in a dry place with a coat of storage wax on the base compared to it being randomly scattered in a damp basement or garage, where the base may be affected and edges all rusty.

Depending on where you live but in Vancouver where the supply definitely out weighs the demand, that board would not sell for more than $100, regardless if it was still in the original wrapper and never used or in its current condition. 

Imo you wouldn't notice that much difference in board tech between that board or a newer one, however I think you would notice a difference in binding tech, which I think has advanced more in the past few years than board tech.

That being said, I don't know anything about that board and you didn't mention which bindings came with it, so can't comment on any specifics. If $150 is your budget and you can't find anything better, I'd go ahead and get it or try to negotiate a few bucks off.

GL


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I considered getting one back then. It's a mid wide and that may mean it's wider than you need with a 9.5 boot. It was also a 400 dollar board so it probably could be bought for 200 new the summer after it was released. What is it worth now that it is 8 years old and used? I don't know, probably less than 100 though.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Does it include bindings? If not, offer something like 50-75. Anything more than that and you're definitely getting a bargain.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am:
> 180 cm (5.9 feet)
> ...


1) What is your actual weight?

2) What is the length of the board you're looking at buying?

Before we worry about price, let's see if it's even a half decent board for you... If it's not, then it's not a good deal at any price.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> That's what he says. Maybe he only used it for a week and it just sat in his closet and maybe he rode it every year. You also need to think how its been stored for all these years. There's a big difference between storing the board in a dry place with a coat of storage wax on the base compared to it being randomly scattered in a damp basement or garage, where the base may be affected and edges all rusty.
> 
> Depending on where you live but in Vancouver where the supply definitely out weighs the demand, that board would not sell for more than $100, regardless if it was still in the original wrapper and never used or in its current condition.
> 
> ...


First of thank you for the great answer  

I come from Denmark, and its been rather difficult finding something of real interest on the used market although i might just wait for a better offer - I am traveling the 2nd of january with around a hundred people. 

Would you find it wiser to spend a little more and get a new board as a first time board-owner or should i start with a used, cheaper one?


I don´t have any specifics on the Bindings but i will get that - what am I looking for in bindings? 

-Viggo


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> I considered getting one back then. It's a mid wide and that may mean it's wider than you need with a 9.5 boot. It was also a 400 dollar board so it probably could be bought for 200 new the summer after it was released. What is it worth now that it is 8 years old and used? I don't know, probably less than 100 though.


The width of the board was also one of my concerns - should i try and find something else? 
I can probably negotiate him down around 50-75 including the bindings


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

poutanen said:


> 1) What is your actual weight?
> 
> 2) What is the length of the board you're looking at buying?
> 
> Before we worry about price, let's see if it's even a half decent board for you... If it's not, then it's not a good deal at any price.



I weigh 78 kg (172 pounds) 

He (the current owner of the board) is a shop owner and is out of town right now - He´s back at friday and will get the exact length there.


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Snowboards depreciate like crazy when the newbies come out, I probably wouldn't bother buying something that old. You'd be able to pick a pretty decent ex-demo or used board. Probably aim for something around 2014 (the technology is basically the same, depending on models). Graphics obviously change but the board not so much. If you're going for something all mountain, I'd probably suggest a Burton Custom Flying V, board profile will make it easier to maneuver and will float easier. Camber profile of the same board, won't float as well but will give you more pop and more aggressive turning. Camber will also be less forgiving so don't catch those edges 

Other boards that come to mind is the Process, although that is a little more park oriented being a twin flex. In terms of board size, I'd go nothing less than a 156 but nothing more that 160. Shorter boards will be more maneuverable but less stable at high speeds. Longer boards will be more stable and will be faster, but less maneuverable. I really comes down to your style of riding. Go Flying V if you want a more forgiving/playful board, go Camber if you want a responsive/somewhat aggressive (definitely Custom X) board that you have to work. Could also try a Landlord or Barracuda both from the Burton range, more on the powder side of things, but still super fun on the groomers. I'm currently riding a Process Off-Axis 2015 and it's amazing for all mountain stuff. Previously rode a Custom X but when you're on the mountain 90+ days a season, that board gets seriously tiring.

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Viggo said:


> First of thank you for the great answer
> 
> I come from Denmark, and its been rather difficult finding something of real interest on the used market although i might just wait for a better offer - I am traveling the 2nd of january with around a hundred people.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't get a new-new board if I were you. Waste of money imo.

I like getting previous seasons-new boards, as you can find great deals. 
However, since budget is a concern for you, I'd try to stay within your budget and get upgraded/more expensive gear when your dedication to riding becomes your focus or you can afford it.

My advice would be to concentrate on getting the proper size of gear. Board length, boot size and binding size. And then pick the newest set possible that fits your budget.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Viggo said:


> I weigh 78 kg (172 pounds)


Based on your dimensions and needs, you'd be likely looking at about a 158 cm board (156-160 should be the target range when you're looking at used boards).

If this board is outside that range, I would keep looking elsewhere.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If money is a concern?

Don't jump the gun, you're only gonna get one shot at the perfect board.

Don't go with any suggestions of models of board.

Unless it in your boards available to you.

First find all the boards around you that you have the option of buying.

Once you find every board available to you.

Do some research.
Ask us, ask everyone.

Get it down to about 5 boards.

Then think about what kind of rider you want to be.

What do you wanna do?
What direction do you wanna go.

Just remember, you can't ride little park boards in the powder.

But you can ride big ass powder boards in the park.

Start huntin'


TT


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> I personally wouldn't get a new-new board if I were you. Waste of money imo.
> 
> I like getting previous seasons-new boards, as you can find great deals.
> However, since budget is a concern for you, I'd try to stay within your budget and get upgraded/more expensive gear when your dedication to riding becomes your focus or you can afford it.
> ...





poutanen said:


> Based on your dimensions and needs, you'd be likely looking at about a 158 cm board (156-160 should be the target range when you're looking at used boards).
> 
> If this board is outside that range, I would keep looking elsewhere.





kyle_lamb said:


> Snowboards depreciate like crazy when the newbies come out, I probably wouldn't bother buying something that old. You'd be able to pick a pretty decent ex-demo or used board. Probably aim for something around 2014 (the technology is basically the same, depending on models). Graphics obviously change but the board not so much. If you're going for something all mountain, I'd probably suggest a Burton Custom Flying V, board profile will make it easier to maneuver and will float easier. Camber profile of the same board, won't float as well but will give you more pop and more aggressive turning. Camber will also be less forgiving so don't catch those edges
> 
> Other boards that come to mind is the Process, although that is a little more park oriented being a twin flex. In terms of board size, I'd go nothing less than a 156 but nothing more that 160. Shorter boards will be more maneuverable but less stable at high speeds. Longer boards will be more stable and will be faster, but less maneuverable. I really comes down to your style of riding. Go Flying V if you want a more forgiving/playful board, go Camber if you want a responsive/somewhat aggressive (definitely Custom X) board that you have to work. Could also try a Landlord or Barracuda both from the Burton range, more on the powder side of things, but still super fun on the groomers. I'm currently riding a Process Off-Axis 2015 and it's amazing for all mountain stuff. Previously rode a Custom X but when you're on the mountain 90+ days a season, that board gets seriously tiring.
> 
> ...





timmytard said:


> If money is a concern?
> 
> Don't jump the gun, you're only gonna get one shot at the perfect board.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, 

First of all thank you very much for your great advice! 
So I am looking at these two and can´t come to a decision: 

Snowboard, K2, str. 158, K2... ? dba.dk ? Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt
Snowboard, Burton Mayhem 164 ? dba.dk ? Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

The pros and cons: 
Burton: 
pros: Better condition, the sexier board, cheaper, the width fits with my boot size, 
cons: The board is 164cm and i should be using about 156-160 cm, I do not like the bindings,

K2: 
Pros: cooler bindings, the right length (158cm), 
cons: worse condition (check the pictures), more expensive, 

I am leaning towards the Burton but also worried about the length? How much does the 6-4 centimeters mean?? 

Hope to hear from you soon

-Viggo


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> I personally wouldn't get a new-new board if I were you. Waste of money imo.
> 
> I like getting previous seasons-new boards, as you can find great deals.
> However, since budget is a concern for you, I'd try to stay within your budget and get upgraded/more expensive gear when your dedication to riding becomes your focus or you can afford it.
> ...





poutanen said:


> Based on your dimensions and needs, you'd be likely looking at about a 158 cm board (156-160 should be the target range when you're looking at used boards).
> 
> If this board is outside that range, I would keep looking elsewhere.





kyle_lamb said:


> Snowboards depreciate like crazy when the newbies come out, I probably wouldn't bother buying something that old. You'd be able to pick a pretty decent ex-demo or used board. Probably aim for something around 2014 (the technology is basically the same, depending on models). Graphics obviously change but the board not so much. If you're going for something all mountain, I'd probably suggest a Burton Custom Flying V, board profile will make it easier to maneuver and will float easier. Camber profile of the same board, won't float as well but will give you more pop and more aggressive turning. Camber will also be less forgiving so don't catch those edges
> 
> Other boards that come to mind is the Process, although that is a little more park oriented being a twin flex. In terms of board size, I'd go nothing less than a 156 but nothing more that 160. Shorter boards will be more maneuverable but less stable at high speeds. Longer boards will be more stable and will be faster, but less maneuverable. I really comes down to your style of riding. Go Flying V if you want a more forgiving/playful board, go Camber if you want a responsive/somewhat aggressive (definitely Custom X) board that you have to work. Could also try a Landlord or Barracuda both from the Burton range, more on the powder side of things, but still super fun on the groomers. I'm currently riding a Process Off-Axis 2015 and it's amazing for all mountain stuff. Previously rode a Custom X but when you're on the mountain 90+ days a season, that board gets seriously tiring.
> 
> ...





timmytard said:


> If money is a concern?
> 
> Don't jump the gun, you're only gonna get one shot at the perfect board.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, 

First of all thank you very much for your great advice! 
So I am looking at these two and can´t come to a decision: 

Snowboard, K2, str. 158, K2... ? dba.dk ? Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt
Snowboard, Burton Mayhem 164 ? dba.dk ? Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

The pros and cons: 
Burton: 
pros: Better condition, the sexier board, cheaper, the width fits with my boot size, 
cons: The board is 164cm and i should be using about 156-160 cm, I do not like the bindings,

K2: 
Pros: cooler bindings, the right length (158cm), 
cons: worse condition (check the pictures), more expensive, 

I am leaning towards the Burton but also worried about the length? How much does the 6-4 centimeters mean?? 

Hope to hear from you soon

-Viggo


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Viggo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all thank you very much for your great advice!
> So I am looking at these two and can´t come to a decision:
> ...


Ok, that K2 isn't shit compared to a custom X.

Let me get this straight?
You are going to whistler?

Stop looking for boards, it's a HUGE waste of money to bring a board to whistler.

Every board in the world is already there.
Paying to bring one there is a HUGE chunk of money taken away from your board fund.

Wait until you get there.
I'm a 4 hour drive from there, but EVERY once in a while, there will be a deal so damn good.
I will drive that far to buy a board.

8 hours + $60 bucks fuel.
Cause there's some stupid good deals there.

Right now, there's a mint lib-tech 151 there for $60.

If it were bigger, I might go get it.

Plus I'm in the vicinity, I can hook you up with a deck no problem.


TT


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all thank you very much for your great advice!
> So I am looking at these two and can´t come to a decision:
> ...


4cm seems like nothing but it makes a very big difference. 164 is a massive board and far too big for your size and weight. If you're in Whistler, go to the WB Clearance Centre, they have deals on used boards. Some as low as $100CAD. Also become a member of the Facebook Whistler Buy & Sell group. Super cheap stuff on that page and its obviously all local stuff. Can get a quality set-up for next to nothing.

Kyle


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're heading to Whistler, Prior Snowboards is in the area, you can rent/demo a board from them and see what you like.

I'd try to stay around the 158 mark if I were you, wait for the right deal to come up...


----------



## Viggo (Nov 7, 2016)

poutanen said:


> If you're heading to Whistler, Prior Snowboards is in the area, you can rent/demo a board from them and see what you like.
> 
> I'd try to stay around the 158 mark if I were you, wait for the right deal to come up...





kyle_lamb said:


> 4cm seems like nothing but it makes a very big difference. 164 is a massive board and far too big for your size and weight. If you're in Whistler, go to the WB Clearance Centre, they have deals on used boards. Some as low as $100CAD. Also become a member of the Facebook Whistler Buy & Sell group. Super cheap stuff on that page and its obviously all local stuff. Can get a quality set-up for next to nothing.
> 
> Kyle





timmytard said:


> Ok, that K2 isn't shit compared to a custom X.
> 
> Let me get this straight?
> You are going to whistler?
> ...


So once again thanks for your help - i decided on not buying any of the two boards 

Any thoughts on a 156 Burton restricted custom? I found that at a reasonable prize (Maybe a little on the pricy side for my budget but whatever).....
Is it correct that it is in the Custom flying V family or am i getting something completely wrong here? 

And lastly what is the differences between the flying V and the Burton restricted custom? 

-Viggo


----------

